
Gnome 3.28 Released - blendergeek
https://www.gnome.org/news/2018/03/gnome-3-28-released/
======
zach43
I’ve never tried Boxes before...will probably update tonight and see if I can
get a Tiny Core Linux running in a VM using it.

Since Bluetooth updates were mentioned, I’ll also have to try connecting my
AirPods with my Linux box again, since there were a few issues with
remembering the connection when I did this earlier.

I switched to GNOME a few months back since having a problem with KDE on my
Linux box, and GNOME’s just been great. This is the first Linux DE which I’ve
used that feels nice and polished (like macOS). Kudos to the team behind this,
y’all been doing good!

~~~
globuous
'Replying a few days late because I just found out about this release and
wanted to agree with parent for future readers.

I used to be on KDE a decade ago, but have gone through fluxbox , macos and
dwm since. When switching back to a linux DE, I first tried KDE but small bugs
and heterogenous UI on major apps put me off. GNOME3, although I had only
heard bad things about until then, is fucking fantastic.

now browsing, email, contact, calendar, media I do in GNOME and the rest in
emacs. It's an insane pleasure. GNOME3 (at least on arch) is really stable,
customizable to the point where I don't really need anything more.

The only downside I've found so far is that I can only send calendar invites
from Evolution where I'd rather send them from the calendard. And I don't
think I can accept them with the 'new' mail app, have to use Evolution there
as well. Evolution is super powerful, but the UI is starting to get dated...
And I miss being able to delete and insert pages in the default mac pdf reader
app.

------
EvangelistBilly
Congratulations to the GNOME project, now in it's 19th year!

Full release notes here: [https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-
notes/3.28/](https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.28/)

------
urmish
Anyone know a quick way to upgrade to this on Ubuntu 17.10? Current gnome
version is 3.26.2

